# Bad Breath?



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Check this out, tongue is harboring loads of bacteria and food for them to thrive on.
One way is to use a toothpaste with oxygenates another way it to scrape the tongue with a specialized tongue scraper (tea spoon )

For dogs, this may look promising...
http://orapup.com/price.php?src=yt&page=vetquote2#.UNKw5CP1Hhd


----------

